# Intel HD 3000 driver issue under Xorg.



## blixto (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello col*l*eagues!

Let me describe for you a situation with my video settings under X.Org.

I installed the xf86-video-intel-2.29.9 driver with the xorg-minimal port, after had made some preparations, like:

Add `WITH_KMS="YES"` and `WITH_NEW_XORG="YES"` options into make.conf
Updated my ports with `portsnap` and
Enabled the KMS support within the libdrm port dialog.
Everything went just fine, I could compile, build and install every single port I needed in order to properly set Xorg, with minimal functionalities, along with my Intel HD 3000 graphics processor.

The problem begins when I try to configure X. I included

```
hald_enable="yes"
dbus_enable="yes"
```
 lines in my rc.conf file, prior to my configuration attempt. Well, when I type `X -configure`, my screen turns to a bright black, then to total black, like it's off. No matter what I try to do, the system don't responds, leaving me with the only option to reboot.

Interestingly, when I type `X -config /root/xorg.conf.new -retro`, that grey and white grid pattern appears, and it even accepts my custom resolution (1366x768), but when I manage to return to the shell, the problem described above occurs.

Any clues? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2013)

The console does not support KMS yet.  So it's one-way: once X is started, it won't switch out of that mode.

Unless you run KDE or Gnome, hal is not needed.  X will autodetect the mouse by itself.

x11/xorg-minimal is very minimal.  Installing the full x11/xorg will provide all the normal expected utilities and avoid problems.


----------



## TommyC7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Is there any news of a fix in FreeBSD-CURRENT?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2013)

For the console problem?  Yes, work is under way now, funded by the Foundation.


----------



## blixto (Jul 13, 2013)

*Problem SOLVED*

Hello colleagues!

Thanks for helping me! @wblock@ as always, you helped me a lot.

The thing is, as @wblock@ said, the console does not support KMS mode yet, so, although my X server is working fine, when I switch to X, I'm not able to switch back to console mode. The great issue is that I was upgrading my ports before I had everything done, so I had TONS of libraries problems. So what I did is I installed everything from the ports tree released with FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE and let everything go... and it did go just fine! No library problems, no compiling/building problems, no headaches.

Lesson learned: *always* check for the UPGRADING file in `/usr/ports` *before* upgrading anything.

Thanks, this problem can be marked as [SOLVED].


----------



## fonz (Jul 13, 2013)

blixto said:
			
		

> Lesson learned: *always* check for the UPGRADING file in `/usr/ports` *before* upgrading anything.


Which is easy to forget/overlook/skip, until one day one gets into enough trouble for exactly that, after which one usually never forgets again


----------



## blixto (Jul 14, 2013)

*# vi /usr/ports/UPGRADING*



			
				fonz said:
			
		

> Which is easy to forget/overlook/skip, until one day one gets into enough trouble for exactly that, after which one usually never forgets again



And when I say *anything* is *any-damn-thing*

I got so much trouble by not reading this file that I'll never forget to do this again.


----------

